# Gewinnspiel: Sichert Euch Karten für die Wild&Fisch in Offenburg!



## Rhein_Angler (14. März 2019)

Oh. Über die zwei Karten würde ich mich sehr freuen. Habe es schon fest eingeplant hin zu fahren.


----------



## diaryofdreams (14. März 2019)

JA so zwei Karten würde ich auch gerne gewinnen


----------



## Philipppo (14. März 2019)

Where the fxxx is Offenburg? 
30 sek später: ok habs rausgefunden.


----------



## golfer95 (14. März 2019)

Da wäre ich doch glatt am Start, super Sache


----------



## Freezie (15. März 2019)

Wäre mal wieder eine Reise wert...


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (18. März 2019)

Morgen @Rhein_Angler und @golfer95, 

ihr habt bei unserem Ticketgewinnspiel gewonnen. Glückwunsch! Meldet Euch bei mir via Unterhaltung. 
Ich brauche eure Adressen, die Karten gehen per Post an euch raus. 

Gruß, Rebecca


----------



## Rhein_Angler (18. März 2019)

Juhu. Das freut mich.

Dankeschön


----------



## golfer95 (18. März 2019)

Mega cool, vielen Dank!


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (19. März 2019)

Wir haben Nachrücker! Wenn ihr an den Karten interessiert seid, dann meldet euch bei mir via Unterhaltung: 
@diaryofdreams und @Freezie


----------

